# RIPPED OFF BY K.D. SPURLING



## PETPIGEONS (Aug 26, 2001)

Hello everyone. I originally posted a message back in November indicating that I had been ripped off by K.D. Spurling and soon after I was emailed by K.D. Spurling stating that there was a misunderstanding and that I would have the birds soon. I asked Carl to delete my Posts as there was a mistake made. Wrong. I still don't have any pigeons from K.D. Spurling, aka TURMANI, I have now waited for over 7 months for these birds with a barrage of broken promises. I have also asked for Carl's help as my email, as well as his, have gone unanswered. I sent him $160.00 and a new box back in July of 2001 and when I asked for a refund he stated that he really wanted me to have these birds. Now I understand that he has moved out of the country without sending any birds or a refund. If there is anything anyone can do to help obtain this refund I would be greatly appreciative. I have since talked to other people who know of this behavior from K.D. Spurling and having ripped off other people as well. What a shame from someone we trusted as an authority on pigeons. Now I know he is just a fraud masquerading as a pigeon expert. Don't make the same mistake I had and beware of this thief in our midst. I don't like to talk about other people but I want to warn others to beware of this individual. Thanks to all who may be able to help. I would now just like a refund as I would not accept any birds from K.D. Spurling, at any cost. Thanks to Carl for allowing me to post this message. This has been a very valuable website to all pigeon fanciers from the new to the old and hope for it's continued success. Thank you.


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

that is a bummer man if he wuz still in the country you could have made a visit to his house

------------------
luke


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

this is so sad after you graciously tried to get this deal straitened up.you've got more patience than I.hope you get your money back


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

K.D.?

--Ray


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

With a heavy heart I am posting the following link. K.D. Spurling is a rip-off artist of the first magnitude.
http://pluto.beseen.com/boardroom/m/58571/ 

OK K.D. Now we need to here from you. You are the pigeon hero we once thought you were or you are a fake. Why would you take money for merchandise and then follow through with your deals? Do you need money? 
Wow! Shocking. Unbelievable. Shameful.

So where are you KD? Have you left the country? Will you be gone only 5 years?
This is not long enough. Try 25 years. If you do come back, you will need to change your name if you ever want to sell any of your writings.

I am sorry for all of you that were taken in by this guy. He leaves a bad taste in all of us.

Carl (aka bigbird)


----------



## indie backroll (Aug 3, 2001)

Terrible K.D.!

And to think we all looked up to you for advice, you should be ashamed to call yourself pigeon expert. Maybe an expert at conning people out of thier money. 

I hope that Ole K.D. has something to say for himself, I'm not sure what he could say other than "heres your money" that could straighten this mess out. 

I wonder if there is a way to get a hold of Turmani?
Keep us all posted
~Brian


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

This is indeed sad. Pigeon fanciers as a whole are one of the most friendly, considerate group of people I know. When I was a youngster, (ok, some say I still am, I'm 21), lets say 10 years ago when I started this hobby, I'd often contact area breeders, looking for prehaps some culls, I just wanted birds. I don't ever remember being turned away empty handed. This website is also a wonderful place. The people here are great. 

I never lost money. But now, as I look back, I'm thankful I never followed the advice I was given by this "expert". When the sickness was rampant, I got "testing is bad, medication is bad. Kill them and start over". 

Hmmm, and I bet you'd have a good idea of where to buy some new birds, eh? 

Some "old-school" fanciers still do live by that motto, and my heart breaks for those birds that die needlessly. But, many things can be fixed. Sure, things looked bleak. But with the vet testing, the problem was found. 

It's been 2 months since treatment. Besides a heart attack, and the death of a 12 year old fantail, I haven't had a single loss. Nothing shows signs of illness. 

Some would say that I lost $70.00, because I did have to pay for the testing. I say, I gained 70 new feathered friends who bring joy to me each and every day, at a time there is little joy in my life anyhow. 

Maybe you have computer problems. Maybe you are ill. I don't know. These actions are horrible. But the majority of us aren't like this, and I think it's important for all new members here to know this. 

Sure, a disability is tough. Not a reason to scam others. Myself, I haven't been able to work since april of 2001,and I have a child on the way. I've sold some birds to help pay the bills. And yet, a week ago when a youngster showed up on my door with his grandfather, asking if maybe I had a couple birds to spare, I remembered how people helped me at that age, and of course, I gave him a few pairs. 

That's pigeon rasing folks. It's about the birds, and the competition. But it's also about the people. PETPIGEONS, I wish you the best of luck in your dealings. But, I assure you, the majority of us aren't like this. Don't let it leave a bad taste in your mouth. 

Best of luck to all. I do believe I'll go to my loft, and enjoy my feathered friends. Dave

------------------
David and Kellie Dittmaier
Haven's Loft www.geocities.com/havensloft 

[This message has been edited by DaveD (edited February 19, 2002).]


----------



## PETPIGEONS (Aug 26, 2001)

Very well put Dave and thanks to Carl for his very informative post. I, like many others enjoy my birds, mostly rollers and although I just started raising pigeons again after being out of the hobby for 25 years, they are my passion. I tried to relay this feeling to K.D., letting him know if he can remember how it was getting his first good birds and how giddy someone can be, at any age. This is me. Although, I would enjoy competing sometime in the future with my rollers, I may never get there due to the fact that I do not cull pigeons. I cannot see killing a perfectly good pigeon or bad pigeon for that matter. There is a place or home for all of these birds regardless of their appearance, rolling ability or demeanor. I have been fortunate to have met some really great people in this hobby and have been given many birds for free. I will never forget how I felt and will repay this sentiment to many others by giving them birds when they show up at my doorstep as well. This is a small price to pay for the happiness you can bestow on another human being. Anyway, thank you to everyone for posting on this awful subject, as I also believe most people are of the highest integrity. Unfortuntely, we have to weed out the bad blood for others that may follow us in the future.


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Petpigeon wrote: "I cannot see killing a perfectly good pigeon or bad pigeon for that matter. There is a place or home for all of these birds regardless of their appearance, rolling ability or demeanor." 
These words could have been written only by a person with a deep love for "all pigeons". This kind of sentiment is the core, substance and spirit of our hobby, and the real reason for a working web-site like www.pigeons.com 
And for those who cannot understand the meaning of "all pigeons are good", I truly feel they are missing one of life's deepest meanings. 
Thanks again Petpigeon, where ever you are.
Regards,
Carl


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

you are right carl that is a very noble and smart dude

------------------
luke


----------



## Rookee (Jan 19, 2002)

Has anyone on this board had any business dealings with Elton Dinga of Dallas, Texas? He has a website at http://startailpigeons.hypermart.net/ 
This Spurling fellow is mentioned several times on this web page...
Just curious...


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Yes, this is the same K.D. Spurling, this guy is all over the net. Seems that he likes to collect from customers then not ship the promised birds.
Carl


----------



## Rookee (Jan 19, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I was going to buy some pigeons from this Dinga fella. Good thing I didn't send the money.


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

ask him where you can reach the spurling guy

------------------
luke


----------



## PETPIGEONS (Aug 26, 2001)

Hello everyone,
Thanks to Carl's post of a link to the Buyers/Sellers Alert site. I notice that it continues to grow with discontented people regarding the dealings with K.D. Spurling. I'll bet more people post on this subject as the word gets out about his thievery from the very same people he expects to sell books or articles to. Stay tuned!


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Again, K.D.?









--Ray


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

It's sad to think that some newcomers to this wonderful hobby might have been ripped off by KD Spurling and they might just give up on the hobby altogether without knowing that most fanciers would gladly give you high quality show pigeons for free or next to nothing to get them started in the hobby.


----------



## constantin (Mar 2, 2001)

What about the vinegar in the drinking water?
I give Ouch twice a week but,frankly, I don't see anything special...

Constantin


----------



## Jon (Feb 24, 2002)

Hello everybody. I'm new to the board, but just had to toss in my 2 cents. My girlfriend recently bought me a copy of KD's Roller Pigeons CD on e-bay. I was suprised to find some of my articles on it. I've contacted many other authors on it and not one has given him permission to sell thier work. My articles are on my website and are free to anyone, but not for sell. Kelly has an address in Oregon.


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

The vinagar in the water actually did work. I don't know what the diffrence would be in healty pigeons, but it made a diffrence in mine when they were sick. At least I have one good memory, lol.


----------



## candra (Dec 18, 2001)

I agree about the vinegar and water. It works really well. It's not like anybody was sick or anything but they are all peppier, happier, and more vocal. Nails seems to grow faster too and plumage is shinier (perhaps this aids in absorption of calcium??). And I don't think it's my bias, becuase my "bird sitter" noticed the difference when he last took care of our guys. He thought I was using a new pigeon mix. We use it (vinegar) 3X a week and it took a few weeks before I notice "the big difference".

About the copyright issue -- to the writer who found his articles on a commercial CD. I don't know how well versed you are in copyright, but that is outright copyright infringement. It's kind of my businees (professionally) -- i've been a writer/editor for over twenty five years. I deal with copyright issues on a daily basis. Check out one of my favorite copyright sites at:http://www.templetons.com/brad/copymyths.html

I have a link to it on our magazine website -- at the bottom of the page -- as a subtle reminder. Funny, we haven't had nearly the copyright infringement problem since we included it. Plus we do have to pursue all cases -- as a magazine we can't afford to have folks take the issue lightly. 

Candy


----------



## Deepspinners (Feb 28, 2002)

Wow, no surprise here. As a member of the National Birmingham Roller Association (NBRC) many of us already know that Spurling is a fraud and cheat. Having cheated many members out of their hard earned cash. One of our master breeders that actually knows him had one brief thing to say and that is "He is a complete idiot." I'm with him on this one. Steer clear of this "idiot" and only buy from master breeders listed in the NBRC newsletters.


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

About the vinegar...

In a loft situation, slight acidification of the drinking water has healthful advantages; vinegar or bleach (never both!) will achieve this in the following dilutions:

Vinegar: 1/4 cup per gallon of water

Bleach: 1 tsp. per gallon of water (2 tsp/gal in very hot weather)

Regardless of current events, the advice holds...

Do not use either if dispensing medication in the water. Do not use bleach with vitamin supplements.

I too am disappointed with K.D.

PIGEONS FOREVER!!!

--Ray


----------



## PETPIGEONS (Aug 26, 2001)

Hello again everyone,
This is a wonderful website and possibly the only one like it in the world. A place where everyone can come together and unite and learn from other people and their experiences with birds. I have been emailed by many people in the pigeon hobby expressing their regrets and offering me birds from all over the country. It is hard to believe how many wonderful people are out there willing to help someone when they are down. I just wanted to drop a quick note and again thank the people who run this website, because of their hard work this works for so many people. Thank you.


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

It keeps getting better because people like you find their way here!









PIGEONS--AND THE PEOPLE THAT LOVE THEM--FOREVER!!!


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

yea it is good in that way but this guy really pisses me off (sorry for the langauge) but i wanna break this guy's head open i mean these unsusepcting new comers to pigeons might not want to raise after they get ripped off by this punk

------------------
luke


----------



## PETPIGEONS (Aug 26, 2001)

Unfortunately there are bad apples in every bunch, but with this website many people can be kept abreast of these characters. I believe that the overwhelming majority of people out there are not thieves and would be glad to help out the next "newby" to the hobby. This website helps to identify and bring to the forefront many of the quality people in this hobby as well as the many people in need of knowledge. I for one have learned many things from this forum. 
I raised pigeons from the time I was 8 years old until I was 17 and thought I knew it all. But now in my 40's and restarting again in Tacoma, Washington, I have found out there was much to be learned from this hobby and hope to continue to learn until it is second nature. I hope to be able to contribute advice and experiences as I go along. Never too old to learn new tricks!


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

yea there are alot of honest people are there are a lot of jerk off's like K.D Suprling and i have learned a whole lot of information from this site as well

------------------
luke


----------



## PETPIGEONS (Aug 26, 2001)

Here you go K.D., gloat some more!


----------



## PETPIGEONS (Aug 26, 2001)

Thanks to Elizabeth for helping post some information about K.D. as this really got me going to post everywhere on the internet that I could find to warn people of K.D.'s criminal behavior. As a result of this I have been emailed by many other people detailing their experiences and their disappointment with either what they received or did not receive. I have also been emailed by many who were about to buy things from his website and who will not be buying anything from him. These are the desired results as I hope his website fades and dies. It is my wish that the injustices stop and that no more people have their hard earned cash stolen from them by him. Thanks again to everyone and to Carl and all moderators for having this website available to all.


----------



## Deepspinners (Feb 28, 2002)

I have been following this post and the website listed by Bigbird. It just blows my mind to see how many people have now logged onto that website. Amazing that so many people have been taken in by this K.D. Spurling before anybody thought about doing something about it. Good going PETPIGEONS, your warning is out and people are taking credence to your advice. Check this website out!
http://pluto.beseen.com/boardroom/m/58571/


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Hasn't anyone gone to the authorities to file a fraud complaint?


----------



## PETPIGEONS (Aug 26, 2001)

Thanks Fred2344, you know I have been working this from a totally different angle and now will heed this advice. After some investigating, I have found an Oregon Attorney General's website. There I found an area for a download of the OREGON CONSUMER COMPLAINT FORM and then an address on this site to mail it to. I will give this a try and work it from this angle. Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------

